# Anyone have a pond with their tortoise?



## Patr1ck (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm curious to see if anyone keeps their Sonoran or Mohave desert tortoise with access to a fish pond.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 14, 2014)

Unless all the sides slope, I wouldn't do it. Some tortoises float, but desert tortoises aren't one of them. If they fall in, chances are pretty good they'll drown.


----------



## Patr1ck (Oct 14, 2014)

I was thinking of only making it 2 or 3 inches deep. For him to drink and bask. I also wanted to put mosquito fish in it.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 14, 2014)

It might be ok, but sloping sides! If they fall off a sharp edge they probably will end up on their back and will drown. Some tortoises (not species, but individual tortoises) have no depth perception and will walk right off the edge of something - the pool, the steps, a cliff, etc.


----------



## mike taylor (Oct 14, 2014)

I have a small pond in with my sulcata Harry . Like Yvonne said its not deep and sides are sloped .


----------



## Patr1ck (Oct 14, 2014)

Very nice picture. Thanks.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 15, 2014)

My Red foot has a pool. Sloped sides with stones attached for extra traction. Depth is height of shell.


----------



## tortdad (Oct 15, 2014)

I have the same thing as mike for my sulcata. My pond is roughly 4' wide 6' long and about 6" deep. Sloped so he can walk in and out. 


0.0.1 Redfoot (Spike)
0.0.1 Cherryhead Redfoot (Bruce Wayne)
1.0 Sulcata (Hal Jordan)


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 15, 2014)

The Cee- ment pond.


----------

